# PID digital con pic



## Electonano (Jul 15, 2006)

Hola , lo que pasa es que necesito implementar un PID digital con un microcontrolador, ojala un pic de microchip si alguien sabe de algun link o información que me puedan ayudar les agradezco...


----------



## maunix (Jul 16, 2006)

Electonano dijo:
			
		

> Hola , lo que pasa es que necesito implementar un PID digital con un microcontrolador, ojala un pic de microchip si alguien sabe de algun link o información que me puedan ayudar les agradezco...



En las application notes de Microchip.

He aquí estas.


*AN937 - Implementing a PID Controller Using a PIC18 MCU*
http://www.microchip.com/stellent/idcplg?IdcService=SS_GET_PAGE&nodeId=1824&appnote=en020434

AN964 - Software PID Control of an Inverted Pendulum Using the PIC16F684
http://www.microchip.com/stellent/idcplg?IdcService=SS_GET_PAGE&nodeId=1824&appnote=en021807

Espero te sean de utilidad

De todas formas lo más complicado de un PID, no es la codificación sino el saber como armar el PID y los cálculos lo cual es independiente de la plataforma en que lo hagas (Microcontrolador, Operacionales, DSP, etc.).



Saludos


----------



## Electonano (Jul 17, 2006)

hola mauricio, gracias por los links, los he estado leyendo y si me sirven, me han sido de mucha utilidad, gracias por tu colaboracion


----------



## maunix (Jul 17, 2006)

Electonano dijo:
			
		

> hola mauricio, gracias por los links, los he estado leyendo y si me sirven, me han sido de mucha utilidad, gracias por tu colaboracion



De nada, me alegro que te haya servido.

Saludos


----------



## sendag (Ago 16, 2006)

Supongo que lo de contactar por privado iba por mi, ruego me disculpen, soy nuevo.


----------



## maunix (Sep 5, 2006)

sendag dijo:
			
		

> Supongo que lo de contactar por privado iba por mi, ruego me disculpen, soy nuevo.



No, no iba por tí.  Es mi firma por defecto.  La uso así para evitar que me contacten en privado y se desvirtúe el espíritu de los foros que es dejar plasmada la información en ellos para que no ocurran una y otra vez las mismas preguntas

Saludos


----------



## raul marquez (Oct 4, 2007)

A ver quien me puede ayudar con algo sobre pid con pic, pero que este programado en asembler, lo que pasa es que estoy automatizando una incubadora neonatal y necesito controlar variables como temperatura , nivel de ruido, saturacion de co2 y humedad relativa.
gracias, cualquier ayuda me sera muy util.


----------



## maunix (Oct 4, 2007)

raul marquez dijo:
			
		

> A ver quien me puede ayudar con algo sobre pid con pic, pero que este programado en asembler, lo que pasa es que estoy automatizando una incubadora neonatal y necesito controlar variables como temperatura , nivel de ruido, saturacion de co2 y humedad relativa.
> gracias, cualquier ayuda me sera muy util.



Pero Raul, hacerlo en assembler? porqué complicársela tanto innecesariamente? El tema es que los cálculos matemáticos te van a llevar mucho tiempo! ajustes y demás, yo que tu lo hago en C.


----------



## raul marquez (Oct 5, 2007)

gracias, por tu observacion, la verdad no me inclinanado hacerlo en C porque no programo en ese programa, pero entonces tratare de trabajar por ese lado, aunque cualquier ayuda te agradezco.


----------



## raul marquez (Oct 8, 2007)

amigos estoy haciendo un pid digital, pero no se como cuadrarle los tiempos del Ti y Td, si alguien me puede ayudar con esto, ah con el pid estoy tratando de controlar temperatura, de igual forma tengo problemas con la parte de sintonizacion del pid porque no se como puedo hacer esto.

gracias ojala me puedan ayudar


----------



## ELCHAVO (Oct 8, 2007)

tienes que sacar las ecuaciones de la maquina.   

un PID no es tan facil por esa razon. hacer el PID es facil, PERO. cuadrarle sus constantes puede hacerlo llorar a uno.


para que tipo de horno lo haces ?, necesitas mucha precision ?

ayudate con MATLAB.


----------



## raul marquez (Oct 8, 2007)

gracias chavo;

el pid que pretendo implementar es para una incubadora neonatal, pero boy tratar de sacar las ecuaciones a ver que pasa


----------



## Jannibal (Oct 24, 2007)

Tienes que hacer oscilar la incubadora utilizando las variable que tienes, el metodo creo que se llama curva de reaccion hay mucha bibliogafia busca un poco mas. Pero si quieres utilizar un solo PID para controlar todo no puedes recuerda que los PID sirven solo para sistemas SISO (single input single output)


----------



## pirata tgr (Jul 2, 2009)

Jannibal dijo:
			
		

> Tienes que hacer oscilar la incubadora utilizando las variable que tienes, el metodo creo que se llama curva de reaccion hay mucha bibliogafia busca un poco mas. Pero si quieres utilizar un solo PID para controlar todo no puedes recuerda que los PID sirven solo para sistemas SISO (single input single output)



Pues creo que tienes razón. Se tiene que utilizar una técnica de control no lieal como redes neuronales, mínimos cuadrados recursivos o control fuzy. Creo yo. No soy experto en esos temas.


----------



## Deego (May 17, 2010)

Hola, bueno veo que el tema viene de varios años atrás, pero de todas forma parece que no lo han cerrado por lo tanto voy a plantear mi inquietud.  Simplemente no se como meter por ejemplo las ecuaciones en diferencia en el PIC, es decir, se como hacer un controlador ya sea por PID por Bode u otras, pero no se como realizar ya sea la programación dentro del PIC de acuerdo al controlador diseñado.  Tengo experiencia en control analógico pero en práctica en digital no tengo.  Estaría muy agradecido para quien me ayudara con esta duda.


----------

